# Minnie's first proper groom :D



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

This is Minnie this morning before her hair cut  her fur had grown uncontrollable!!! 












And this is her after


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh she looks so pleased with herself, little cutie xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

So much neater .. and hey she looks cutier too ... lovely hair do Minnie xxx


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I think she definitely loves her new look lol  xx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah, Minnie is super cute and her 'new do' suits her well


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWW!!! so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## theaccessman (Mar 12, 2012)

Minnie is a beautiful little girl and the trim up suits her


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

She is so cute...how old is she...she looks tiny


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Ah she looks lovely and so cute


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

Thank you everyone  Minnie is jus over 4 months old now, she's still quite small for her age!! xx


----------

